# Let's talk about accuracy...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

How many times have you gotten to the perfect spot and spooked everything in the area? I know I've done it. Way too many times to think about. I've slipped into some nice looking laydowns real quiet-like, and threw/snagged the darn lure into the branches more times than I should admit. The problem is, that's where the bass are (sometimes).

On a recent post, someone commented on their use of a shorter rod than the average angler uses while pitchin' and flippin'. I say, "If it feels good do it".

If I could teach/share anything to other bass anglers, it would be to increase their accuracy for the flippin' and pitchin' technique. I sometimes take some unexperienced anglers onto the water. And it's tough to watch someone miss the mark by 10 or 20 feet. I do my very best to show them where the bass should be. But when anglers miss the mark, it's tough. 
My favorite thing to do is to get a guy bit like he's never felt bit before. That get's me going big time!

But a little accuracy helps big time... I say, sneak and hunt with accuracy, and put that lure right where it belongs. But it's easier said than done.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

That's why I love my float tube. Can't get more sneaky than that. But I admit, it doesn't help when I snag a lay-down branch and have to pull myself in to get the lure out, which I'm sure scares away the fish. That's always frustrating, when you find some cover you _know_ holds fish and then you snag it and shake the whole thing getting the lure out.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

I cannot agree more about accuracy. I pride myself in knowing i can hit my target most times. If you are able to feel confident enough to flip and pitch i can almost bet you will catch more fish. A friend and me will often set cups out infront of us and have flipping contest. Sure we may look like idiots doing it, but i bet we can pitch with some of the better guys out there, and it definately gives us that extra confidence to get the bait in those hard to reach places.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Accurracy is my biggest problem. That along with not having anything more that a 10 foot paddle boat  It seems that even if i can get to the area i want nice and quiet like i can't hit the mark i'm aiming for more than 30 or 40% of the time.

I may have to try out that cup thing.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Luns said:


> I cannot agree more about accuracy. I pride myself in knowing i can hit my target most times. If you are able to feel confident enough to flip and pitch i can almost bet you will catch more fish. A friend and me will often set cups out infront of us and have flipping contest. Sure we may look like idiots doing it, but i bet we can pitch with some of the better guys out there, and it definately gives us that extra confidence to get the bait in those hard to reach places.


Take those cups and put them under something...something low like maybe a low deck overhang or something to where you can practice getting back in and under things....like boat docks or low overhanging branches. I find that getting back in under things is the toughest thing to do once you get the nack for flippin and pitchin. I love pitchin or flippin soft plastics and jigs especially when it can be done very slow and methodically.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

theres a 4" gap under my entertainment center that i pitch to all winter long every winter. keeps my game tight. trying to skip a jig in that crack keeps my flipping and pitching sharp


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Accuracy is even more important when tossing cranks around lay downs.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Jig'N'Pig, how's this for some accuracy!!!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

JignPig Guide said:


> How many times have you gotten to the perfect spot and spooked everything in the area? I know I've done it. Way too many times to think about. I've slipped into some nice looking laydowns real quiet-like, and threw/snagged the darn lure into the branches more times than I should admit. The problem is, that's where the bass are (sometimes).
> 
> On a recent post, someone commented on their use of a shorter rod than the average angler uses while pitchin' and flippin'. I say, "If it feels good do it".
> 
> ...


(IMO) if a bass is going to hit... his going to hit.. if you off by that much or not i have bass fished for 40 years.... do what i do go out ahead of time and cut them out of your way ...


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

When bass are shallow, the guys who can present their bait accurately and land it with little splash will have great success. The guys who cannot will say "Man i fished the same areas as those guys and didn't catch squat. Unfortunately i saw Reeves kick my butt in that casting contest. Now if you could only do that on the water!


----------

